
Google’s Sundar Pichai receives $199m stock award - antr
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c7b9b5d4-ce89-11e5-92a1-c5e23ef99c77.html
======
caminante
paywall

~~~
melling
Everyone already knows that. That's why the 'web' link is under the title.

~~~
caminante
False and false.

    
    
      "Everyone already knows that."
    

I had to click the link to find out. Also, why are you confident the submitter
knew that? If the submitter knew it was a paywall, why did he submit it and
not another non-paywall link with the same info?

    
    
      "That's why the 'web' link is under the title."
    

Unless the status quo has changed since this post[1], the "web" link's purpose
is to "[find] better sources and catching spam," not to encourage paywall
sites with a handicap allowance.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

~~~
melling
Getting the link through Google is supposed to make it readable.

You can also read this: [https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/09/14/hacker-news-
faq-1-ho...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/09/14/hacker-news-faq-1-how-do-
i-read-an-article-behind-a-paywall/)

~~~
caminante
I click on all (3) of the FT.com links via google for the article, and they're
ALL paywalled for me.

The HN FAQ says its OK to post paywall links with the necessary condition that
the paywalls have workarounds, which I assume excludes paying ;-).

~~~
melling
You can register for free. That entitles you to several stories a month.

~~~
caminante
No. I'm getting a popup with 4 options -- the cheapest of which is $1/4-week-
trial.

